# Docksides v Topsiders



## Tenacious Tassel

I was in a shoe shop this weekend and saw the Sebago Docksides in person for the first time. To be honest, I'd seen them countless times on the Internet, and just figured they were imitation Topsiders.

I was surprised to see that Sebago Docksides appear to be much better quality than a Topsider, while still retaining that traditional look. There was a noticeable difference in the leather qualities (the Dockside being the better of the two--with the "oily brown" version I saw very Quoddy-like), and seemingly a more sturdy shoe with a little more 'meat' to the outsole.

I haven't seen much discussion on the Sebago Docksides around here, with Sperry getting all the attention. For those interested in or who own the brown A/O, the Dockside version (identical colors/laces) seems a better choice, with the oily brown w/charcoal outsole a better version of the Sahara Sperry.

Why the preference for Topsiders over Docks?


----------



## Cardinals5

Traditiooooon, tradition! Actually, I like Sperry Billfish if I'm going to walk long distances in the summer, but have a pair of Sebago Docksides for going to the beach, running errands, etc. I like the traditional look of the Sebago Docksides and even though I haven't worn my pair very much (just purchased them off eBay [$6.00] in November) I can see they're going to be a great summer boat shoe. I would definitely recommend them and, indeed, the leather is thick as are the soles.

Some pics of my Docksides - please excuse their newness and the dust


----------



## Pink and Green

TT, I laughed out loud quite literally at that one. 

Boat shoes must be quality items, but must wear like mad. I'm afraid a Sebago pair might have that appalling "new" quality for far too long.

Plus, I'd make a trek to the department store each summer to purchase a new pair of Top-siders, then wear them sans-socks each day for the entire summer until they looked like someone had utterly broken them.

The Sperry shoes will remain "master of the house and home".

So, add another vote to....

Traditioooooooon, tradition!


----------



## ASF

Cardinals5 said:


> Traditiooooon, tradition! Actually, I like Sperry Billfish if I'm going to walk long distances in the summer, but have a pair of Sebago Docksides for going to the beach, running errands, etc. I like the traditional look of the Sebago Docksides and even though I haven't worn my pair very much (just purchased them off eBay [$6.00] in November) I can see they're going to be a great summer boat shoe. I would definitely recommend them and, indeed, the leather is thick as are the soles.
> 
> Some pics of my Docksides - please excuse their newness and the dust


Nice looking shoe. They don't look like the Sebago Docksides my pals wore. I was always a sperry wearer. They do look sturdier than my topsiders and my mind's idea of docksides.

Not to lead this thread down another path, but is anyone familiar with a style of boat shoes produced by Sperry made with thicker leather that was oiled. The sole was different as well. Instead of the bone white thinner soles of the traditional Top Sider, these shoes had an off white thicker, yet softer sole. The sole was almost like that of a older white/dirty buck, more foam like than hard rubber. The sole did have the chevron weave to squeeze water of the tread.

Any thoughts?

Regards,

asf


----------



## AAF-8AF

ASF said:


> Not to lead this thread down another path, but is anyone familiar with a style of boat shoes produced by Sperry made with thicker leather that was oiled. The sole was different as well. Instead of the bone white thinner soles of the traditional Top Sider, these shoes had an off white thicker, yet softer sole. The sole was almost like that of a older white/dirty buck, more foam like than hard rubber. The sole did have the chevron weave to squeeze water of the tread.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> asf


Yes, I had a pair and I loved them. My favorite boat shoes ever. I bought them somewhere in the 1983-1985 timeframe, give or take, from Lands' End. Yeah, Lands End selling Sperry. They called them the Kudu model, but I don't know if that was a Sperry name or the name LE gave them. Another difference in the sole was that, unlike the thinner soles on the regular model, they were not sewn through, so no stitching appeared around the perimeter. I have not seen these shoes since. If they ever bring them back just like the old ones, I just gotta have a pair!

(Update: I just did a quick search and found that Kudu was indeed the Sperry name, and that there are others who lament its absence.)
.
.


----------



## ASF

AAF-8AF said:


> Yes, I had a pair and I loved them. My favorite boat shoes ever. I bought them somewhere in the 1983-1985 timeframe, give or take, from Lands' End. Yeah, Lands End selling Sperry. They called them the Kudu model, but I don't know if that was a Sperry name or the name LE gave them. Another difference in the sole was that, unlike the thinner soles on the regular model, they were not sewn through, so no stitching appeared around the perimeter. I have not seen these shoes since. If they ever bring them back just like the old ones, I just gotta have a pair!
> 
> (Update: I just did a quick search and found that Kudu was indeed the Sperry name, and that there are others who lament its absence.)
> .
> .


I do recall they were called Kudu's. I'd forgotten that the sole was glued/fused on to a piece sewn to the bottom of the shoe. They were terrific shoes. I hade mine resoled at least three times before the stitching blew apart.

I will look for pics and post accordingly.

Thanks-

asf


----------



## Tenacious Tassel

ASF said:


> Nice looking shoe. They don't look like the Sebago Docksides my pals wore. I was always a sperry wearer. They do look sturdier than my topsiders and my mind's idea of docksides.


My impression based on seeing them in person was the same. I am sure once broken in they are still soft and slipper like, but I cannot imagine they don't have more life or wear better than a pair of Topsiders. Personally, I think "tradition" is a poor reason to continue to opt for what is clearly an inferior product. The Sebago, if one looks hard enough, can be found for $70 or $80 or so, not considerably different than a pair of Topsiders.

I still prefer the Perth from Rockport, but understand those who are primarily looking for the traditional boat shoe look. What I can't understand is the superstition that continues to send people back to Sperry (unless, like me, you are unaware of the differences).


----------



## cecil47

ASF said:


> I do recall they wear called Kudu's. I'd forgotten that the sole was glued/fused on to a piece sewn to the bottom of the shoe. They were terrific shoes. I hade mine resoled at least three times before the stitching blew apart.
> 
> I will look for pics and post accordingly.
> 
> Thanks-
> 
> asf


I had a pair of Sperrys years and years ago that were 2-tone brown oiled leather, tough as nails, with the thicker, softer sole that was a brick red, like soles on bucs. a friend of mine who worked at Palmer-Johnson yachts "pressured" me into buying them when I was broke in college. Man, I loved those shoes.


----------



## Topsider

Tenacious Tassel said:


> I was in a shoe shop this weekend and saw the Sebago Docksides in person for the first time. To be honest, I'd seen them countless times on the Internet, and just figured they were imitation Topsiders.


Well, they are. The Topsider was introduced in 1935, and the Dockside in 1947. That doesn't make them a bad shoe, however. Personally, I think they're about equal in terms of quality, at least nowadays (they're all offshore manufactured). The Docksides do have a bit more "heft" to them, but I've owned both, and don't see much difference in terms of durability or comfort.

One key difference is the color. Sperry's "brown" is very dark, closer to what Sebago calls "wine." If you want a true brown, the Docksides are the way to go.

Brown









Wine


----------



## Tenacious Tassel

Topsider,

Good point, I guess they are an imitation of sorts. I guess I meant a cheaper version (given that they came later), which they most certainly are not.

And while it is true that they are both produced offshore, that doesn't immediately relegate them to equal quality. I know my Rockport Perths aren't made in the US, but I would take them over a pair of Quoddy's or Red Wings any day of the week.

I'll defer to you on the long term durability/quality of the Dockside v. Topsider--but based on a few minutes of comparing a few pairs of each side by side, I am surprised the Topsider doesn't lose its stuff well in advance of the much more sturdy Dockside(r).

Also, Sebago seems to have a better lineup of colors. The brown (elk) is nice, as is the tan with white sole, and the navy just looks better than the Topsider of the same color. The oily brown just looks like a quality of leather that a Topsider hasn't seen in a long time, but maybe thats just the nature of that oily texture.


----------



## StevenRocks

I have them both. I like them both, with the Sebago getting a slight edge in the leather and looks department.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel

Take a look at this blog entry:

https://componentsofenthusiasm.wordpress.com/2009/03/17/battle-of-the-boat-shoes-sebago-vs-sperry/

thought this fit nicely with the theme of this thread :icon_smile:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Tenacious Tassel said:


> I was in a shoe shop this weekend and saw the Sebago Docksides in person for the first time. To be honest, I'd seen them countless times on the Internet, and just figured they were imitation Topsiders.
> 
> I was surprised to see that Sebago Docksides appear to be much better quality than a Topsider, while still retaining that traditional look. There was a noticeable difference in the leather qualities (the Dockside being the better of the two--with the "oily brown" version I saw very Quoddy-like), and seemingly a more sturdy shoe with a little more 'meat' to the outsole.
> 
> I haven't seen much discussion on the Sebago Docksides around here, with Sperry getting all the attention. For those interested in or who own the brown A/O, the Dockside version (identical colors/laces) seems a better choice, with the oily brown w/charcoal outsole a better version of the Sahara Sperry.


I bought a pair of Docksiders to replace a pair of Topsiders, because I found the fit of the Docksiders much better than the Topsiders (I think I got the last pair of USA made Docksiders). At the time of purchase, the quality of the two brands was about equal. However, just before this past Christmas I stopped in a local West Marine store to view the Topsiders and discovered that sometime in the last 3+ years they become cheap crap: the leather uppers were noticeably lower quality than in the past, the shape was like a blog (which means lazy lasting), and the rubber soles seemed more like foam rubber than rubber rubber!

I'm glad to learn that the Docksiders are still okay quality. The Docksiders are also available in a much more interesting range of colours, including their Spinnaker 3-colour boat shoes. Those are truly GTH boat shoes!


> Why the preference for Topsiders over Docks?


Probably just habit. I think in a side-to-side comparison the differences would be unmistakable, and much in the favour of the Docksiders.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Tenacious Tassel said:


> What I can't understand is the superstition that continues to send people back to Sperry (unless, like me, you are unaware of the differences).


The same question could be asked about Weejuns, which are now a shadow of their former self and seem to be made of leather specially treated to look and perform like plastic...


----------



## Doctor Damage

One option is the Bean Casco Bay boat shoes, which are about the same quality at the Docksides, or perhaps one notch below. They are several notches better than the current Topsiders. Just keep in mind the Bean's Casco Bay D fits like an E.


----------



## anonymouz

I haven't had a chance to check out the Docksides but I saw a pair of Topsiders recently. Did they change the laces? My old pair has rawhide laces but the new ones have really cheap, flimsy laces.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel

If you take a look at my link above that takes you to a blog post compring Topsiders and Docksides, you can see the quality differences. Notice how a worn in pair of Topsider's leather begins to "wrinkle", not exactly what you'd hope for in a broken in pair of shoes.

I may just grab a pair of Docksiders for kicking around this Spring/Summer and report back.

Stay tuned!


----------



## hillcityjosh

anonymouz said:


> I haven't had a chance to check out the Docksides but I saw a pair of Topsiders recently. Did they change the laces? My old pair has rawhide laces but the new ones have really cheap, flimsy laces.


I have a pair of Top Siders not more than 2 years old and they were shipped with rawhide laces...


----------



## anonymouz

hillcityjosh said:


> I have a pair of Top Siders not more than 2 years old and they were shipped with rawhide laces...


Well, my "old" pair is only ~1 year old. I saw the new ones last month.


----------



## momainetx

*Topsider for narrow fit*

I have been wearing TopSiders for more than 30 years. Have one pair of Docksiders that I bought several years ago that has lasted well. A big problem for me is that I have a narrow foot (11 A). So I am the forgotten man at most shoe stores. Sperry is the only boat shoe that I have found (admittedly have not looked too far and wide) that I can get consistently in a true size Narrow, though not in all finishes, and I order online from the factory.


----------



## iclypso

I think the Topsider sizes are narrow shoe, in general. I can usually get away with an E or W width but with Sperry I have to go to a EE.


----------



## williamkazak

I have been wearing Sperry Topsiders since 1967. It would be so hard to try anything else now.
I like the three eyelit models because they grip my foot better than the two eyelit models. I wear them off and on for about three years and then the insides break down and I replace them.


----------



## Taken Aback

Over the years, I keep coming back to the "taste test" of these two, and I always come away a Sperry fan. Sebagos do have more heft, and feel like they'll survive a nuke, but are far too hard to break in. Basic dockside to top-sider, I could walk out of the store in a pair of Sperry's, but not Sebago. Maybe that Barracuda counterpart they offered would be easier, but I haven't seen those in-store anywhere. As for Rockports, they are a great fit (have a few pair of Schooners) but they look like Rockports. 



anonymouz said:


> I haven't had a chance to check out the Docksides but I saw a pair of Topsiders recently. Did they change the laces? My old pair has rawhide laces but the new ones have really cheap, flimsy laces.


Sounds like the more sneaker-leaning styles like the Bilfish. Maybe the Neptune? Not the "authentic original" top-sider styles which stick with rawhide.

That raises another point. Year to year, I see far more styles offered by Sperry than Sebago. Their lines span the gamut from true boat shoes and loafers to chukkas, boots and undeniable sneakers. Sebago has had a few boots and sandals, but their variety pales in comparison.

I've wondered if that's a symptom of decline or success. I haven't seen Sebagos when I've poked my head into a Filene's or Marshall's, but Sperry is often there. :icon_scratch:


----------



## anonymouz

Interesting...I was referring to the AOs. The laces that I saw were like imitation rawhide.



Taken Aback said:


> Sounds like the more sneaker-leaning styles like the Bilfish. Maybe the Neptune? Not the "authentic original" top-sider styles which stick with rawhide.
> 
> That raises another point. Year to year, I see far more styles offered by Sperry than Sebago. Their lines span the gamut from true boat shoes and loafers to chukkas, boots and undeniable sneakers. Sebago has had a few boots and sandals, but their variety pales in comparison.
> 
> I've wondered if that's a symptom of decline or success. I haven't seen Sebagos when I've poked my head into a Filene's or Marshall's, but Sperry is often there. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Tenacious Tassel

_As for Rockports, they are a great fit (have a few pair of Schooners) but they look like Rockports._

I agree most Rockports are not much to look at. The exception, as I have mentioned before, and a few members have recently backed me up on, is the Rockport Perth. Nice looking, and comfortable as any boatshoe on the market:

and the summer version:


----------



## ashcroft99

*thumbs up for sebago...*

...I have one pair of each....the Sebago is noticeably more substantial, better--i.e., thicker, tougher--leather....better range of colors also


----------



## paper clip

I just took delivery of a pair of navy blue Sebago Docksides from Orvis. With a sale and a discount coupon, they were about $50.

I have looked at the Sperry AOs and the LLBean ones - both look about the same to me - cheap.

The Sebagos have a nice heft to them and look to last for a couple of seasons at least. The leather is definitely nicer than the plasticky looking current Sperrys and Beans.

They fit perfectly right out of the box for me. I take a 10.5 in Alden shell Barrie or Van lasts and an 11 in most other shoes.

I did not like the side logo tag and cut it off and don't really care for the molded Docksides logo (in A-Team font:icon_smile_wink on the side of the sole, but hopefully that will wear off in time.

I am certainly looking forward to spring when I will bust 'em out.


----------



## Taken Aback

anonymouz said:


> Interesting...I was referring to the AOs. The laces that I saw were like imitation rawhide.


Hmm, I haven't experienced that myself lately with handling A/Os in-store. Where did you see this pair?



Tenacious Tassel said:


> _As for Rockports, they are a great fit (have a few pair of Schooners) but they look like Rockports._
> 
> I agree most Rockports are not much to look at. The exception, as I have mentioned before, and a few members have recently backed me up on, is the Rockport Perth. Nice looking, and comfortable as any boatshoe on the market:
> 
> and the summer version:


Yep, I've seen those. (That first pic is quite similar in look to Timberland's Youngstown, too)

I admit, they do conform to the traditional look (more than the aforementioned Schooner), but as some complain about other's branding, Rockport always makes sure everyone knows what you're wearing with high-contrast logos on heels and/or tongues. A bit annoying, but not so much when they fall below a certain price-point (hence my ownership).


----------



## anonymouz

Taken Aback said:


> Hmm, I haven't experienced that myself lately with handling A/Os in-store. Where did you see this pair?


I got a pair off of macys.com and I saw a few pairs in the shoe stores in Soho.


----------



## Taken Aback

Were the A/Os one of the Macy's exclusive styles? (I always wondered if those might be lower-end branding like what SYMS is known for selling) As for SoHo, it's hit and miss. I have seen old shoe stock peddled as new in a few stores (flex those soles!).


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

JCPenney usually carries the Sperry Authentic Original in several colors.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel

_I admit, they do conform to the traditional look (more than the aforementioned Schooner), but as some complain about other's branding, *Rockport* always makes sure everyone knows what you're wearing with high-contrast logos on heels and/or tongues. A bit annoying, but not so much when they fall below a certain price-point (hence my ownership)._

I'll tell 'ya, maybe its just a matter of taste, but I have no problems with the Rockport label on the back. I am no fan of labels per se, but especially on the tan, I like the navy contrast.

The logo IMO makes them look non-generic. No fan of Rockport, but as comfortable as these babies are, I'd be able to look past a lot more than just the heel logo.

Just my view, however...

I was in the SF Rockport store this weekend, and noticed they stick the Perth's all the way in the back corner of the store in favor of the cheaper, uglier, but trendier remainder of their line.


----------



## sdjordan

Topsiders are less clunky - yet still much more comfortable.


----------



## anonymouz

They were just the regular navy AOs. I'll give other stores a shot. Maybe I'll try Zappos.



Taken Aback said:


> Were the A/Os one of the Macy's exclusive styles? (I always wondered if those might be lower-end branding like what SYMS is known for selling) As for SoHo, it's hit and miss. I have seen old shoe stock peddled as new in a few stores (flex those soles!).


----------



## Ricardo-CL

Topsider said:


> Well, they are. The Topsider was introduced in 1935, and the Dockside in 1947. That doesn't make them a bad shoe, however. Personally, I think they're about equal in terms of quality, at least nowadays (they're all offshore manufactured). The Docksides do have a bit more "heft" to them, but I've owned both, and don't see much difference in terms of durability or comfort.
> 
> One key difference is the color. Sperry's "brown" is very dark, closer to what Sebago calls "wine." If you want a true brown, the Docksides are the way to go.
> 
> Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wine


I've got a pair of Sebago Docksides in black/brown, very comfortable indeed, I've been using them without any rest during the whole summer. I bought them in Argentina on September '09 for $40, a real deal.

The only problem, is that no one has been able to give me any advice on how to take care of them, the salesman told me to sink them on water with a mild soap, but I tend to refuse, first because the salesman was too young and bad dressed to inspire any confidence, and because water and leather have never gone well together...

So, gentlemen, can anyone give me some advice?, the cloth is not doing the trick anymore....

Thanks!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Ricardo-CL said:


> I've got a pair of Sebago Docksides in black/brown, very comfortable indeed, I've been using them without any rest during the whole summer. I bought them in Argentina on September '09 for $40, a real deal.
> 
> The only problem, is that no one has been able to give me any advice on how to take care of them, the salesman told me to sink them on water with a mild soap, but I tend to refuse, first because the salesman was too young and bad dressed to inspire any confidence, and because water and leather have never gone well together...
> 
> So, gentlemen, can anyone give me some advice?, the cloth is not doing the trick anymore....
> 
> Thanks!


I clean mine with a little bit of water and a toothbrush when they are especially dirty. I also apply a basic leather conditioner/waterpoofer (its role as the latter is not very effective, which is better for the shoes I suppose) periodically. Using shoe trees has also helped maintain their shape. I still haven't figured out a good way to clean the white soles.


----------



## Ricardo-CL

Thank you, luckily mines' soles are brown...

Regards,


----------



## HSC87

I have had both and I prefer the Topsiders. The Docksides are thicker and seem to last longer but they just arent as comfortable. The Docksides took forever to break in and the leather is just to damn stiff to really be comfortable.


----------



## Dr.Watson

Where do the Dockers "Castaway" boat shoes fit on the quality scale? I remember I had a pair years ago as a kid, and liked them.

https://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7162550/c/964.html


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> One option is the Bean Casco Bay boat shoes, which are about the same quality at the Docksides, or perhaps one notch below. They are several notches better than the current Topsiders. Just keep in mind the Bean's Casco Bay D fits like an E.


I just got a second pair of these yesterday in the "canyon" colour with grey soles and am impressed. I already have a pair in "chocolate" with white soles. I would say these are about one notch below my USA made Sebago Docksides and several notches better than the current Sperry. The "canyon" leather is just great (soft, nice colour, some antiquing, lightly oiled) and nicer than the other leathers they use. The soles are almost as good as the Docksides and seem like real rubber as opposed to the foam-rubber stuff on the Sperry's. I recommend them, especially at the price Bean is asking (get the "canyon" leather). Just keep in mind the sizing I mentioned above.


----------



## Dr.Watson

^I ordered a pair of the Casco bay mocs at the beginning of this week (in the canyon color), but after reading sizing comments like yours I am worried they will be two wide. We'll see. 

And to answer my own question above, the Dockers (not docksides) shoes are very bad. I tried some on in a local department store. They felt like styrofoam.


----------



## S. Kelly

I was in Marshalls tonight and they have Sperry OAs in navy with white soles for $39.99. Not a bad deal.


----------



## Dr.Watson

Got my Casco Bays today. I like them alot. The leather looks nicer than Sperrys. Oddly, they don't feel wide at all, and I have a pretty narrow foot. 

I will say, however, that unlike Sperrys, they are not comfortable right out of the box. I'm sure they will wear in well, but right now they feel very stiff.


----------



## Taken Aback

Dr.Watson said:


> And to answer my own question above, the Dockers (not docksides) shoes are very bad. I tried some on in a local department store. They felt like styrofoam.


Not to inflame, but I thought they were almost on par with Docksides in build and comfort, which wasn't much.



S. Kelly said:


> I was in Marshalls tonight and they have Sperry OAs in navy with white soles for $39.99. Not a bad deal.


Yep, I see a new influx of remains of last season, and odd pairs from this one popping up in the off-price shops/chains. Some of the higher-end A/Os in primary colors are Macy's returns, so watch for damage. (Saw a gold cup two eye, but with staple holes!)


----------



## Dr.Watson

^ I had remembered the Dockers Castaway shoes like that as well. In fact, I now remember trying on a pair in some discount store at most two years ago, and finding them to be of very decent quality.

However the ones I tried on a Belk's last week were noticeably different. There must have been a decline in quality . . . all to common today.


----------



## Youngster

Has anyone tried the new vintage model Sperry's yet? I'm curious how those stack up.


----------



## vineyard bowtie

I think the Sperrys are garbage. Go with Sebago. Once they're broken in they're so much better.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I got a chance to get a good look at the J.Crew antiqued AO's in brown this weekend. The leather felt better than the standard AO's. That being said, I still wouldn't get them.


----------



## Taken Aback

I ran across another of those Sperry departures that I don't see from Sebago at an off-price shop yesterday (Zappos liquidation):



Perforated seems good for those humid days, but I don't know if these will hold up compared to A/Os.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel

Youngster said:


> Has anyone tried the new vintage model Sperry's yet? I'm curious how those stack up.


I saw them. Slightly nicer leather than the current A/Os, but nothing to get too excited about. The foam sole seems like an odd match. For $90, I'd go with the Rockport Perths.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Sebago Docksides (USA made) and current LLBean Casco Bay boat shoes in "chocolate" and "canyon". The Sebago's are size 11Wide (too big for me, unless I wear thick socks) and the Beans are 10.5Med. I think the Sebago rubbers soles are a bit better quality than the Beans, but the leather uppers on the Beans are a bit better quality than the Sebago.

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/sebagobean001.jpg/
https://img683.imageshack.us/i/sebagobean002.jpg/


----------



## ASK

Wow, I had never heard of docksides which is surprising considering the popularity of boat shoes at UT. I have to say my Sperry Topsiders from last summer are holding up well but the soles are scantily padded(my oatmeal colored ones dont have that blue insert). That being said while I love the look I feel like Im wearing cardboard soled flip flops. Do the Docksides have more cushion on the sole? I considered the billfish but dont like the deviation from the classical style. Last but not least, what's the best place to pick up a discount on the docksides? Someone mentioned a coupon code for Orvis...


----------



## Topsider

Doctor Damage said:


> Sebago Docksides (USA made) and current LLBean Casco Bay boat shoes in "chocolate" and "canyon".


Like Sperry, Bean doesn't offer their better-looking leather uppers (the "Canyon" style) with a white sole.

I don't get it.

At least their "Chocoloate" still looks like real leather, unlike Sperry's brown AO.


----------



## ASK

Topsider said:


> Like Sperry, Bean doesn't offer their better-looking leather uppers (the "Canyon" style) with a white sole.
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> At least their "Chocoloate" still looks like real leather, unlike Sperry's brown AO.


I totally agree the brown Sperrys are hideous and look fake. I think they were discontinued but JCrew last year had custom Sperrys with white soles and lighter brown uppers that looked perfect. Too bad they were not worth the 100+ price tag.


----------



## Topsider

ASK said:


> I think they were discontinued but JCrew last year had custom Sperrys with white soles and lighter brown uppers that looked perfect. Too bad they were not worth the 100+ price tag.


They still have them for $98.

https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/MensBrowse/Men_Shop_By_Category/shoes/loafers/PRDOVR~13508/13508.jsp

They're actually pretty good-looking. I might consider them if they were available in wide.


----------



## Topsider

ASK said:


> Do the Docksides have more cushion on the sole?


Docksides are made of sturdier materials and better constructed than current Topsiders. Neither are particularly "cushy," however. If you need that, consider inserts.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel

Agreed. I picked up a pair of Docksides a short while ago, and after kicking around in them for a few, there isn't much difference between them and the Sperry's. The former is much stiffer and the later is much more slipper like...not sure after a year or two of wear there would be much difference though.

The Docksides seem to have a tad more heel cushioning, but not much.

At that price, unless you want the traditional white sole boat shoe style, the Rockport Perth's are a much better shoe--better leather, and significantly more cushioning.

FYI, I got an email from "onlineshoes.com" yesterday that they are having a private 25% off sale. With that discount, the Perth's are the same price as a pair of A/Os--a true arbitrage opportunity!


----------



## Topsider

Bean's Casco Bay boat shoes look a little like Timberlands, especially the stitching on the vamp.

I have an older pair of Timberland boat shoes, and they're actually pretty decent. Mine have oiled leather uppers and brown soles.


----------



## ASK

Topsider, the ones I am thinking of had a smooth finish, this latest version are suede though right? I guess if the docksides arent much of an improvement then Ill just stick it out with Sperrys haha. What kind of insert would you put in a sperry? I thought that might be a good solution but the heel cup does not have much room for an additional layer.


----------



## Topsider

ASK said:


> Topsider, the ones I am thinking of had a smooth finish, this latest version are suede though right?


Not suede...weathered leather.


----------



## Carrsville

Do the Sebago Docksides run a bit large. I usually wear an 11.5 in a Sperry and recently tried on the Sebago Schooner in an 11.5 and had some heal slippage. Wasn’t sure if it was just this particular style or Sebago in general ran large. Thanks.


----------



## Topsider

Carrsville said:


> Do the Sebago Docksides run a bit large. I usually wear an 11.5 in a Sperry and recently tried on the Sebago Schooner in an 11.5 and had some heal slippage. Wasn't sure if it was just this particular style or Sebago in general ran large.


They run true to size. I wear a 10.5W, and that size in Docksides fits me just fine. They're a little loose in the heel, but so are my Topsiders. I always attributed that to the fact that I wear them sockless.

I should add that tightening up the laces usually helps.


----------



## Cardinals5

My Docksides also run true to size and no heel slippage for me. I ordered 1/2 size down so I could wear them sockless and there's no heel slippage. I can get away with thin socks if need be, but I usually just wear them sockless.


----------



## Luftvier

Does a burnt umber boatshoe fall within the realm of FU Trad, or does it cross the line? I am torn.


----------



## Cardinals5

Luftvier said:


> Does a burnt umber boatshoe fall within the realm of FU Trad, or does it cross the line? I am torn.


Trads prefer "GTH" (Go-to-Hell) as our phrase - burnt umber is not over the top at all for GTH shoes. Something like these Sperry's are more GTH


----------



## Luftvier

Cardinals5 said:


> Trads prefer "GTH" (Go-to-Hell) as our phrase - burnt umber is not over the top at all for GTH shoes. Something like these Sperry's are more GTH


Fair enough. I'm looking to pick up a pair of American made boat shoes.

My choices seem to be Quoddy, AE, Alden (all in the classic brown), or some RL shoes available in plain brown, burnt umber, or green. And I enjoy the GTH factor, but I am wondering how much GTH is acceptable here on AAAT.


----------



## Topsider

Luftvier said:


> I enjoy the GTH factor, but I am wondering how much GTH is acceptable here on AAAT.


Well, it's certainly misunderstood.

There's no such thing as a "GTH shoe," for example.


----------



## Luftvier

I am not sure that's true. A tri-color topsider is certainly not traditional, no?


----------



## Topsider

Luftvier said:


> A tri-color topsider is certainly not traditional, no?


They look like bowling shoes, IMO.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^:icon_cheers:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Someone is buying all those tri-colour Docksides. Sebago has consistently offered about a dozen variations for the last decade.


----------



## WindsorNot

Give me nantucket red for GTH! Those multi-colored Sperry's are too hard on the eyes. As an added bonus, I find the CVO types more functional for sailing (or Tretorns/Chuck Taylors).

https://www.sperrytopsider.com/stor...0408*M105&productId=7-135340&catId=cat90046DM


----------



## Taken Aback

Luftvier said:


> Does a burnt umber boatshoe fall within the realm of FU Trad, or does it cross the line? I am torn.


Are those Helly Hansens? I've seen some garish colors from them.


----------

